# BALDUR'S GATE IS BACK



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Teaser site:





> Savvy Internet users picked up on a new Baldur's Gate website sometime in the last 24 hours. For now the website just has an image, a quote and some rocking fantasy movie-esque tunes.
> 
> However, even more clever sleuths jumped into the website's source code, revealing these details:
> 
> ...





---

HOW TO PREPARE BODY:







[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U88zyFLzIXQ[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

If it's a new game I'm not sure if I would like for it to be released, I love the series to death but I think that Bioware isn't the developer that they once were.  Because of that I fear that they might ruin the game.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

BioWare isn't doing it so don't worry.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> BioWare isn't doing it so don't worry.



Ah, who is it then or has that information not been revealed yet?


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like a former Bioware employee and his new company might be doing it??

Alot of speculation on this game. Could just be a remake.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 29, 2012)

You don't actually think a game of BG2's magnitude could be produced with current production values without a sell-out publisher behind it?


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Supposedly the developer is "Beamdog." Some BioWare employees seem as perplexed and intrigued as us.

Beamdog is a development team founded Oster, who used to work for BioWare on Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights, and did engine and tech work for Dragon Age - he left in 2009.

Beamdog has apparently confirmed they'll be making an announcement soon.

A few years back, publisher Atari also stated interest in returning to the Baldur's Gate franchise. So yeah, there's your answer most likely.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

*OH

MY

GOD*

**


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Thread motherfucking stickied. Must educate the younglings.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad to see a mod is a fan of one of my favorite, thought to be dead series 

Dat combat system... is dated. That's why I'm so excited for this game - a combat system that is a mix between DA and Baldurs Gate, which is what I am expecting since the person who made the DA engine is making this game.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Dude I fucking finished a playthrough of BGT last night. It's a god damn sign.

I would LOVE to see PST and IWD (the latter to a far lesser extent) HD remakes after they're through with BG.

I assume we're getting an HD remake (higher resolution sprites and backgrounds, updated infinity engine), though I wouldn't mind something using DA1's engine. But this looks like a small studio, too small for an endeavor as huge as remaking the entirety of Baldur's Gate in today's full 3d glory.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Start playing Zone of the Enders, Naruto. I want my next ZoE


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U88zyFLzIXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Start playing Zone of the Enders, Naruto. I want my next ZoE



Was that a PS2 mecha game? I think I only played the demo a long long time ago 

I'm going to go fetch links for BGT and assorted fixpacks and fan patches and whatnot. This calls for a fucking celebration and I want everyone's body to be ready.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe I ought to give BG2 another shot.


When I played it the first time it was shit concentrate.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I ought to give BG2 another shot.
> 
> 
> When I played it the first time it was shit concentrate.



You shut the fuck up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Well it was.


Try going from Diablo 2 to that thing. You have to click like 15 times to do one thing.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Dat combat system... is dated. That's why I'm so excited for this game - a combat system that is a mix between DA and Baldurs Gate, which is what I am expecting since the person who made the DA engine is making this game.



Honestly, what bothered me in those games was how underwhelming the combat felt. I think it was almost the same in Icewind Dale 1+2. Most of the skills you could learn felt like a drop on the hot stone, it wasn't until the higher levels that it actually felt fun, and a strong combination was not implicitly also one that's fun to play.
In Neverwinter Nights, I could at least cast some epic shit (summoning dragons and other epic spells) and it felt GOOD, although it retained similar problems. Then again, maybe my problem is that I love playing a spellcaster in such games, who throws his shit and summons at the enemy.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well it was.
> 
> 
> Try going from Diablo 2 to that thing. You have to click like 15 times to do one thing.



Diablo 2 is also awesome but in a very different sort of way. D&D has a different charm to it 

Apples and oranges.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder if they will wait to see how well Diablo III performs and borrow elements from that?

Oh wait who am I kidding, Diablo 3 won't be released for another 2 years.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy damn :amazed


Most of my Bhaalspawns ascended to godhood though, so I'm not sure how an actual sequel would work... 


edit:


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

The World said:


> I wonder if they will wait to see how well Diablo III performs and borrow elements from that?



Not at all, like I said Diablo and any D&D based game are very different beasts. Chances are if you didn't like BG, IWD, PST, NWN, TOEE, then you won't like this no matter how many coats of HD they paint over it.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 29, 2012)

To clarify, he means Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale, Planescape Torment, Neverwinter Nights and Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Though do you find an HD remake a bit redundant with the Steam re-releases supposedly coming up?  Or is it clever marketing?

And this was one of three titles Atari wanted to revisit - the second. The first being Test Drive. I wonder if then we can expect new Neverwinter Nights stuff, too.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

I would enjoy a sequel, but I would prefer remakes with a Dragon Age style - that is the option to use tactical view and view the environment in 3D. Getting rid of the sprites would be a good idea. I'm expecting a large gameplay overhaul, but nothing too severe.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 29, 2012)

Not knowing what the hell Baldur's Gate is makes me feel young


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Not knowing what the hell Baldur's Gate is makes me feel young



If you aren't a big PC gamer then it's more than understandable for you to not know what it is.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Though do you find an HD remake a bit redundant with the Steam re-releases supposedly coming up?  Or is it clever marketing?
> 
> And this was one of three titles Atari wanted to revisit - the second. The first being Test Drive. I wonder if then we can expect new Neverwinter Nights stuff, too.



I don't think it's redundant. The steam compilation doesn't improve anything, especially when you can already purchase the game at GOG completely void of DRM. Also, the infinity engine is plagued with compatibility issues that will only get worse as time goes by. Finally, even if they stick with sprites, it would be nice to see them improved.

But like I said, I too would love a 3D remake. I just don't see it happening with a small team like this.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Just my preference - if they re-released an old title and I knew an HD remake with greater, newer things was right around the corner... and I had already played that old title... I probably would just wait for the remake. But that's my view.

Not trying to rain on anyone's parade or anything be a troll.  I look forward to see what they have planned regardless of what it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 29, 2012)

I've heard of Baldur's Gate, but I was never big on PC gaming until recently, so I've never played it before. Maybe this is my chance to.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm hoping the re-release will give the game some much needed exposure. People need to play this.

But hell, Planescape Torment needs the attention even more. Crossing fingers for a remake on that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Remakes are always a good idea... until they start looking disappointing.

Though that really mostly applies to movies.

Actually no, remakes seem to _always_ be bad ideas in movies...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Remakes are always a good idea... until they start looking disappointing.
> 
> Though that really mostly applies to movies.
> 
> Actually no, remakes seem to _always_ be bad ideas in movies...



Remakes are usually a good idea in the video game industry. It gives the new play an oppurtunity to play  game they would otherwise not and lets the old players play something that is usually an enhanced experience of the original. 

It almost never works in movies though. You start changing certain aspects of it and it just doesn't work. The only time a remake works in a movie is if the original is absolute shit. If they remake Eragon there is no way they can fuck it up because it was just that bad.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooollyyyy shiiiieeeeeeeeeeeet!

Who's doing it? Former Black Isle guys?! God I hope so!

//HbS


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

> But hell, Planescape Torment needs the attention even more. Crossing fingers for a remake on that.



I won't get my hopes up for that.


----------



## Krory (Feb 29, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hooollyyyy shiiiieeeeeeeeeeeet!
> 
> Who's doing it? Former Black Isle guys?! God I hope so!
> 
> //HbS



Reading is fundamental.

It's being done by Beamdog - a company cofounded by a former BioWare employee Trent Oster who worked on previous BG titles, Neverwinter Nights, and the engine/technical aspects of Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 29, 2012)

DO FUCKING WANT.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 29, 2012)

Well well, this will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

So sayeth the wise Alaundo.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozv1RcQJAHA[/YOUTUBE]

Jim Cummings at his very best.

Go for the eyes Boo, go for the eyes! YAARGH! (or RAAAASK, if you're still on BG1 ).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 29, 2012)

Played this on consoles, heard it was different in some way though. Nevertheless, that was an awesome game on consoles


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> Played this on consoles, heard it was different in some way though. Nevertheless, that was an awesome game on consoles



It was a completely different game altogether (I assume you're talking about Dark Alliance)


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Goova said:


> Played this on consoles, heard it was different in some way though. Nevertheless, that was an awesome game on consoles



Different game, you played  Baldur's gate: Dark Alliance, that was an action-rpg hack and slash.  Baldur's gate I/II were never realeased on console.

Anyway with the sheer amount  of mods I'm using with my GoG's version there's no need for any HD pack (which I assume is what they are doing with Steam, hope they don't do anything redundant), Trent's project on the other hand seems cool, I hope they manage to ship it.

So right now we have  Wasteland 2,  a  possible sequel of  either Torment/Arcanum/Vampire/ToEE  getting kickstarted (Tim Cain [he joined Obsidian] and  Avellone  are on it) and this game, aaaww.


BTW, infinity engine games have already been ported on  HD tablets/cell phones, you should check GemRB,  once it's complete it will be even easier to create mods, Bioware should have done the same with Origins, modding scene for that game is kinda dead, too bad, could have been a perfect game if it was supported better, people were even converting BGII in its engine while it was still fresh.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Minsc said:
			
		

> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, watch it! I'm huge.
> 
> There be safety in numbers and I am two or three at least.
> 
> ...



^Some of my favorite Minsc quotes.



Mofo said:


> there's no need for any HD pack (which I assume is what they are doing with Steam)



AFAIK all steam is doing is selling BG with steam drm.



> So right now we have  Wasteland 2,  a  possible sequel of  either Torment/Arcanum/Vampire/ToEE  getting kickstarted



What? Where can I get more info on this?



> BTW, infinity engine games have already been ported on  HD tablets/cell phones, you should check GemRB



GemRB is a cool project but it's still in very early stages of development and it may never be completed. Because they don't have the source code, all they can do is reverse engineer the infinity engine by GUESSING how it handles the data. As of right now, to the best of my knowledge, finishing a playthrough without major bugs in GemRB is a fucking feat. And there are no HD resources of any kind for the infinity engine games AFAIK. We're all using the term "HD" loosely, so to be clear what I mean is that neither the community nor the original developers have released graphical enhancements to the game in any way. The widescreen mod helps and it makes it look like the game has aged well, but it really only reduces the size of all the elements on the screen as a consequence of increasing the resolution (nothing else you can do with static sprites, the camera basically pulls back).


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Naruto said:


> What? Where can I get more info on this?



Google Wasteland 2 (Brian Fargo's is producing it via kickstarter). As for Tim Cain, the guy joined Obsidian in August, you can visit their boards where they have a thread asking what project they should kickstart next.




Naruto said:


> The widescreen mod helps and it makes it look like the game has aged well, but it really only reduces the size of all the elements on the screen as a consequence of increasing the resolution (nothing else you can do with static sprites, the camera basically pulls back).


No man, not only the resolution. I'm currently running a fully modded BGI/BG2 install with a customized GUI, improved ragdolls and character sprites/weapons alongside improved  spell  GFX, the game aged well.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Mofo said:


> No man, not only the resolution. I'm currently running a fully modded BGI/BG2 install with a customized GUI, improved ragdolls and character sprites/weapons alongside improved  spell  GFX, the game aged well.



Share 'dem links


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Share 'dem links





Full guide. 
I just started a play this evening, just met Khalid and Jaheira, maybe I could add some screens, keep in mind I cheated about 100k to buy equipment and  started with a level 10 Wild Mage  (I was forced to, Megamod games are brutal,  you can't play the starting areas on level 1 and expect to survive).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 29, 2012)

Krory said:


> Reading is fundamental.
> 
> It's being done by Beamdog - a company cofounded by a former BioWare employee Trent Oster who worked on previous BG titles, Neverwinter Nights, and the engine/technical aspects of Dragon Age: Origins.


I'm too excited to read  

Cool news, but now I have doubts. No matter what they do, the game will be rejected by either a lot of old BG fans who won't like the modernization (if they make the game in the way new generation is made) or by current generation of gamers, who won't like oldschool look (if they were to make it look and play like the original)

Maybe it's just me being pessimistic.

//HbS


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> I'm too excited to read
> 
> Cool news, but now I have doubts. No matter what they do, the game will be rejected by either a lot of old BG fans who won't like the modernization (if they make the game in the way new generation is made) or by current generation of gamers, who won't like oldschool look (if they were to make it look and play like the original)
> 
> ...



Baldur's Gate II sold more than 2 millions, 12 years ago. The hell with the current generation, the game would sell well enough.

Also: DA: O sold as much as ME2.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Full guide.
> I just started a play this evening, just met Khalid and Jaheira, maybe I could add some screens, keep in mind I cheated about 100k to buy equipment and  started with a level 10 Wild Mage  (I was forced to, Megamod games are brutal,  you can't play the starting areas on level 1 and expect to survive).



Skimmed through it, outside of some corrections in paperdolls and improved weapon/item icons, I don't see anything like you suggested. Give me a screenshot of your game.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 29, 2012)

Stickied?


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Brb uploading to dropbox, keep in mind most mobs have improved animations, I didn't include flaming swords because I don't have any, and Jaheira doesn't have summon moonblade yet.




Original game didn't let you have more than 8 kits per profession.

Rest are .


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Brb uploading to dropbox, keep in mind most mobs have improved animations, I didn't include flaming swords because I don't have any, and Jaheira doesn't have summon moonblade yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point is the graphics have remained largely the same, with very few improvements that are far in between. I don't really like that custom GUI, tbh.

I'm using BGT and a bunch of assorted mods myself, but it's largely bugfixes, restored content and the widescreen mod.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

Naruto said:


> My point is the graphics have remained largely the same, with very few improvements that are far in between. I don't really like that custom GUI, tbh.
> 
> I'm using BGT and a bunch of assorted mods myself, but it's largely bugfixes, restored content and the widescreen mod.



Most improvements are animations and enemies sprites, really hard to get them from a screen, as for the GUI, well you have a wide selection to pick from.


You should have noticed the  floating ioun stone in one of my screens.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 29, 2012)

Never played Baldur's Gate, but futzed around with Planescape: Torment. Would be excited but my computer is really not built for gaming. Oh well, I'll get Baldur's Gate 2.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 29, 2012)

I could never get into BG2. Combat was way too clunky and anti-fun.

Regardless, any remake or sequel probably won't live up to expectations.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wpPU-MtBqrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

I sincerely hope I don't get disappointed with the announcement.

Someone pointed out this may just be an official port to iOS or similar devices. I will be severely pissed if that's the case.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

They wouldn't just port a 12 year old harcore PC RPG to iOS or portable devices. That's a really idiotic idea.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> They wouldn't just port a 12 year old harcore PC RPG to iOS or portable devices. That's a really idiotic idea.



Let's hope you're right.


----------



## dream (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> They wouldn't just port a 12 year old harcore PC RPG to iOS or portable devices. That's a really idiotic idea.



I agree, I still have some faith in publishers/developers.


----------



## Muk (Feb 29, 2012)

```
<!-- February 29, 2012 -->
<!-- Shadowy Figure- Raise Dead : Infinity Engine -->

<!-- Take heart fellow adventurers, for you have curried the favor of Boo, the only miniature giant space hamster in the Realm! -->


<!-- I can teach you how to use your wrath. -->
```

Omg boo is back


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, God, don't fuck this up, whatever it is.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 1, 2012)

It'd be great if it's remake. I finished BG1 with its addon, but couldn't get into BG2 much, dropped it 3-4 times after 5-10 hours of playthrough every time. So if it'd be remake I might actually finish it. 

It's a shame that there weren't any decent D&D CRPGS since NWN2.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2012)

It's going to be a fucking iOS port.

God fucking damnit.


----------



## serger989 (Mar 1, 2012)

If Atari was still the D&D rights holder I would have hoped this to be an isometric game built from the infinity engine by Obsidian (most of them to my knowledge were working Baldur's Gate 3 and also re-working the infinity engine itself). But since Hasbro holds the rights to D&D who knows... Could be an HD remake (which would still be amazing).


----------



## dream (Mar 1, 2012)

Naruto said:


> It's going to be a fucking iOS port.
> 
> God fucking damnit.



It will suck if this is only an iOS port.


----------



## serger989 (Mar 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It will suck if this is only an iOS port.



If it's just an iOS port... That's still really awesome. The more people to get their hands on BG the better I say. It will be cheap, easily accessible and let a wider group of people know of the awesome that is BG (favorite game series (1 and 2) of all time...)). I still would have liked an Obsidian made isometric infinity engine BG3... Alas.

Trent has been responsible for the HD port of MDK2 so... It stands to reason that another port (obviously BG) is most likely in the works. Since the MAC was flaunted and touch stuff is HUGE, probably bang on the money with the iOS port.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2012)

Fuck no. I disagree "the more people get their hands on BG the better". I say "the better game people get their hands on the better".

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2012)

MY CHILDHOOD
YOU BREATHE AGAIN

>sees ios port

MY CHILDHOOD MOLESTED AGAIN


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2012)

Naruto said:


> But hell, Planescape Torment needs the attention even more. Crossing fingers for a remake on that.


I heard a sad story once that said the makers of PS:T lost the code/raw data to it, so a remake would have to be done from scratch or reverse engineering it.

And considering the vast amount of text in the game that would be difficult to get all the different possibilities (I got a slightly different Dakkon ending once that I've never seen in any guide and have never been able to reproduce).


----------



## Mofo (Mar 1, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> I heard a sad story once that said the makers of PS:T lost the code/raw data to it, so a remake would have to be done from scratch or reverse engineering it.
> 
> And considering the vast amount of text in the game that would be difficult to get all the different possibilities (I got a slightly different Dakkon ending once that I've never seen in any guide and have never been able to reproduce).


Meh, you can do pretty much anything not hardcoded with Weidu.

Talk me about that ending, I know Ps:T like my pockets.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2012)

I've finished Planescape Torment myself, but by god if anyone spoils anyone else on that game you just might get perm banned 

Spoiler tags. Use them.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 1, 2012)

I refuse to believe that it will be an iOS port. Any legitimate sources?

If it really is an iOS port all my faith in developers will be lost.l


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I refuse to believe that it will be an iOS port. Any legitimate sources?
> 
> If it really is an iOS port all my faith in developers will be lost.l



There's no confirmation, but if you look at the twitter tease it seems like the most probable explanation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 1, 2012)

An iOS port isn't _totally_ bad by itself.  It could be a step to drum up support for a new game.  Though I'm kinda stumped how it could be a real sequel given the end of BG2:TOB.

If it is a new game I'm curious if they'll make an engine for 4e rules or if it will be the same "2.5" that BG2 was (personally I prefer the latter but I'm kind of a dinosaur as far as D&D goes).



Mofo said:


> Meh, you can do pretty much anything not hardcoded with Weidu.
> 
> Talk me about that ending, I know Ps:T like my pockets.


Could be just one of those rumors calculated to make PS:T fans cry, I don't know.


*Spoiler*: _No major spoilers_ 



Very minor differences really.  I had decided I wanted to fight the last guy and gave him the excuse to go away for a while so I could raise the party to fight.

Then, as normal, there's a brief interaction with each of the party members.  As I recall (very foggy memory this was a long time ago) normally Dakkon says something like "our agreement was until death, I died for you so we're even after this."

Instead the Nameless one gives him some speech referencing a bunch of Gith stuff I don't remember and Dakkon got massive stat boosts (+2 Str/Dex/Con?  I don't remember but I think it was different than the earlier boost he gets) similar to the way he does when you do his little mini-quest.

I'm pretty sure that I had done his personal quest this playthrough and that he had already gotten one boost, but I've done that in other playthroughs and don't remember ever seeing this.

I've checked a few different walkthroughs (including the "official" one that misses a bunch anyway) and never heard of Dakkon getting this second stat boost.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 1, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> If it is a new game I'm curious if they'll make an engine for 4e rules or if it will be the same "2.5" that BG2 was (personally I prefer the latter but I'm kind of a dinosaur as far as D&D goes).



I've never played with 4th edition rules but I'd rather take my chances with them than go back to 2.5.

Third edition forever though


----------



## Mofo (Mar 1, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> An iOS port isn't _totally_ bad by itself.  It could be a step to drum up support for a new game.  Though I'm kinda stumped how it could be a real sequel given the end of BG2:TOB.
> 
> If it is a new game I'm curious if they'll make an engine for 4e rules or if it will be the same "2.5" that BG2 was (personally I prefer the latter but I'm kind of a dinosaur as far as D&D goes).
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I know that one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You need to unlock the  Eighth Circle  and tell him about it sometimes before the Fortress, if he makes the Pronouncement  then you can ress him before confronting TTO. He gets his second stat boost (2million xp, +1 to Strength, +3 constitution, +3 dexterity on top of the  previous +1 +2 +2 one).  If you had the bronze sphere you could have gained a nice boost  for yourself as well. 





Get Torment with mods, fixpacks  and the HD patch, the game is amazing.


----------



## Hana (Mar 1, 2012)

God dammit! I got all hyped up at the start of this thread, and by the time I caught up my hopes and dreams were crushed.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 1, 2012)

Doubt it's an iOS port, there's already a GemRB version for that.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 2, 2012)

we talking about D&D now? 
3rd and 3rd.5 is best way to play D&D

Please dont be an ios only port T_T


----------



## trollface (Mar 2, 2012)

I knew bioware was gonna do something with Baldur's Gate as soon as I saw THE SPACE HAMPSTER available for purchase in Mass Effect 2. He does the original boo hampster squeak and everything. I wonder how they would tie that into a new game.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 2, 2012)

trollface said:


> I knew bioware was gonna do something with Baldur's Gate as soon as I saw THE SPACE HAMPSTER available for purchase in Mass Effect 2. He does the original boo hampster squeak and everything. I wonder how they would tie that into a new game.



This isn't Bioware. It does have some of the people who worked on Baldur's gate, though.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 3, 2012)

If this is an iOS port I am going to be extremely disappointed. I get a good feeling it won't though, so I still have my hopes up.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm doing a playthrough of Shadows of Amn myself, at the moment, having just done BG1+TotSC.

Rocking myself as a pure fighter, then Minsc/Nalia/Jaheira/Aerie/Viconia. Swapping Viconia out to do some follower sidequests in between.

Good times.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 3, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I'm doing a playthrough of Shadows of Amn myself, at the moment, having just done BG1+TotSC.
> 
> Rocking myself as a pure fighter, then Minsc/Nalia/Jaheira/Aerie/Viconia. Swapping Viconia out to do some follower sidequests in between.
> 
> Good times.



Doing  stuff around Beregost, might venture into Ulcaster soon, but I want to get some quest done first. Protection  from undead is hard to come by, with no cleric and Khalid, I got a suicide mission. Imoen's  snares don't  even work on undeads and since my  wild mage ends up summoning  Pit fiends by mistake, well I'm fucked <.<

 The lower level (mod) is going to be tough.


----------



## Muk (Mar 5, 2012)

for some reason my gog version of baldur's gate is having issues/bugging out 

i wanted to replay this game, but everytime i try and equip some gear in my offhand it bugs the hell out


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2012)

OMINOUS COUNTDOWN ENDS IN 8 HOURS


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*

In eight hours my dreams will either be crushed or come to fruition. I am seriously taking an anxiety pill right fucking now.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2012)

The site can't handle all the requests  How unexpected


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 15, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Timer reached the end and nothing happens. Fucking hell.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol, BG1 Enhanced Edition


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2012)

Eh, nothing worth getting I suppose unless there are some big things in store for this edition.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Alright, we all considered the possibility of a remake. We need details on this, though. How exactly is it enhanced? New quests? Better graphics *and *new quests? Updated engine at least? Will BG2 follow? What about PST?



			
				The Escapist said:
			
		

> UPDATE: We still don't know much, but a Beamdog rep has told Joystiq that the new game will be more than just a graphical overhaul. "This is the Enhanced Edition, it's not a repackage," the rep said. "We have the original source code and are doing a significant update."
> 
> "Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition is going to have new content for the game you love," Beamdog chief and Baldur's Gate veteran Trent Oster tweeted following the announcement, "made by some of the original team members."



Our prayers have been answered! Updated engine, updated graphics and new content!


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh awesome, another game to pirate!


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2012)

Did I hear updated graphics? 

Like Krory I too will be pirating this.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Why will you people not fund the (re)sequel?


----------



## dream (Mar 15, 2012)

Because updated graphics and an updated engine aren't enough for me to buy a game though if the new content is good enough I might just buy it.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Because updated graphics and an updated engine aren't enough for me to buy a game though if the new content is good enough I might just buy it.



You know it'll be cheap, though. I'm positive they won't charge more than $25, $30 at most.

Besides, there's always multiplayer (not that anyone used it in BG).

Listen, I would be totally behind you if this wasn't Baldur's Gate. I, too, wait for complete editions before buying them. Or discounts. Or whatever.

But I'm a BG fanboy. We all have something we go stupid for


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll get it when they do BG2 Enhanced Edition and later off them together as a package.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 15, 2012)

Then buy it when BG2 EE is out, I don't see the point in pirating this stuff especially when it's from some indie developer who needs money. Seriously you go as far as defending stuff such as Day I on DVD DLCs  to  just  drown yourself in a bucket of water by pirating full games.

By the way it looks like it's going to have more quests, improved graphics, more banters and modding tools, I don't know if  older mods will be supported. Sounds fine since Steam's and GOG versions are just a repackage.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2012)

Pirating a (hopefully) improvement of a game you like and probably already own, whose success might directly influence the potential for a true successor, sounds pretty retarded to me


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2012)

In before they announce the "enhanced" version is actually a FPS port of Baldur's Gate.

.jpg


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Pirating a (hopefully) improvement of a game you like and probably already own, whose success might directly influence the potential for a true successor, sounds pretty retarded to me



Good thing none of those apply to me.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 16, 2012)

I doubt it'll be better than already existing enhance conversions but we'll see. Need more information on actual content.


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Alright, we all considered the possibility of a remake. We need details on this, though. How exactly is it enhanced? New quests? Better graphics *and *new quests? Updated engine at least? Will BG2 follow? What about PST?
> 
> 
> 
> Our prayers have been answered! Updated engine, updated graphics and new content!



Sweet. :33 I will buy this if it's cheap.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

*Baldur's Gate 3 is Beamdog's "Long-Term Goal," Kickstarter Funding Likely*





> After more than a decade of spin-offs and particularly thick clouds of nothing, Baldur's Gate is honestly and truly back. Headed up by BioWare vet Trent Oster, Overhaul Games is clearing the whale-sized fantasy spider cobwebs off Baldur's Gate 1 and 2 and adding "new original content in the spirit of the original game." But what sort of new content, exactly? And what's this we hear about Baldur's Gate 3? I spoke with Beamdog/Overhaul's Cameron Tofer to find out.
> 
> Obviously, Oster, Tofer, and co have some big shoes to fill and the expectations of, oh, every self-respecting RPG fan ever to live up to. What's to say their ragtag team of vets and "talented friends" can handle it? Well, there's nothing substantial to show just yet, but in the meantime, Overhaul's banking on a one-two punch combo of knowledge and passion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2012)

*Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition Officially Hitting The iPad*



> Overhaul Games put weeks of speculation to rest today, officially announcing that Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition will be available for iPad this summer, alongside the PC release.
> 
> The iPad port will include all the improvements and additions found in the PC version, including full integration of the Tales of the Sword Coast expansion pack. The title is also running on the refined Baldur's Gate II Infinity Engine, allowing gamers to experience the original adventure with the sequel's refined graphics options and other engine tweaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Ewww the iPad.

Steve Jobs is giving the gaming world the middle finger from the grave.


----------



## martryn (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love Baldur's Gate to death.  I even like the console Dark Alliance games that had nothing to do with the PC version, and the Icewind Dale games that were similar but without a lot of the awesome details / characters / plot.  But it'd be hard for me, as a fan of PnP DnD to go back to a game that still uses the AD&D ruleset.  It feels so archaic.  I hope a Baldur's Gate 3 will be more similar to Neverwinter Nights or KotOR and the d20 system they use (and I hope to hell it doesn't have anything to do with 4th edition).

Fuck, I'd be ok with an entirely new set of rules to govern the fucking game.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm kinda confused by your post. BG and NWN apply the PnP rules pretty much the same, save for a few inconsistencies. It's just that BG is DnD 2.5 and NWN is 3rd edition.

To be honest, I'd be happier with 4th edition BG than 2.5 all over again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2012)

I think they should pick up Hackmaster 5th edition rules which I'm sure they could license cheaply 

Though really for a video game any given rules they use will have to be adapted somewhat (well, don't /have/ to be but will be).


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

They already confirmed it will stay dnd 2.5. Which saddens me a great deal. It's one of the worst editions :/


----------



## Mofo (Mar 24, 2012)

Didn't BG use the original 2nd edition ruleset? It was pretty good. Honestly 4th is shit, 5th  is in the works.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

3rd is my favorite, 4th is fine.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 24, 2012)

I want a KULT Crpg.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 24, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Didn't BG use the original 2nd edition ruleset? It was pretty good. Honestly 4th is shit, 5th  is in the works.



The first BG was 2nd edition slightly modified for computers.  In BG2 they added in a few bits of 3rd edition (Sorcerers) and tweaked the rules a bit more.   It still was 2nd edition at a glance (THAC0, negative ACs) though.


----------



## martryn (Mar 24, 2012)

> They already confirmed it will stay dnd 2.5. Which saddens me a great deal. It's one of the worst editions :/



Huge step backwards considering how much better the 3.5 rules are compared to the AD&D rules.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> Baldur?s Gate iPad Will Support Multiplayer, Cost Less Than $10
> 
> The enhanced iPad version of classic role-playing game Baldur's Gate, slated for release this summer, won't cost you more than $10. Also, it will support multiplayer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 5, 2012)

Will get this day-one.

The legend brought back to life for a new generation.

Heck,we may even get Baldur's Gate 3 :The Black Hound at this rate!


----------



## Haventh (Apr 9, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I'm doing a playthrough of Shadows of Amn myself, at the moment, having just done BG1+TotSC.
> 
> Rocking myself as a pure fighter, then Minsc/Nalia/Jaheira/Aerie/Viconia. Swapping Viconia out to do some follower sidequests in between.
> 
> Good times.



If you don't have Viconia and Jan in the party you're missing out. 



I remember that I litterally fell of my chair laughing many times when I played it first near release, and I laughed so much that it hurt. 
--------------------------------
    Viconia: Jan. While I would be tempted to let the situation play itself out, perhaps it is best if I warn you now.

    Jan: Yeeessss, my dusky little margarita? What warning would that be?

    Viconia: You have a venomous spider on your neck. A lovely creature, known to cause an agonizing, blood-curdling death within moments of injecting its nerve poison.

    Jan: You know, this reminds me of the time Uncle Scratchy laid me flat with the handle of a horseman's flail. 'Look behind you!', he says. 'Why? What's behind me?', I say. 'A Tiberian Dung Beetle!', he cries, looking frantic. So of course I scream in terror and look behind me... and lost a bag of the most scrumptuous turnips ever to come out of Scornubel. Ma Jansen was furious and the lump was more painful than six weeks with the Calimshite Itch.

    Viconia: Oh, look. There it goes down the back of your shirt.

    Jan: And then there was that time I took a drow at his word. "Bifflechips,' says I, 'you had better be telling the truth.' And, of course, he swore up and down that he was. Needless to say, not four weeks later I was stewing in the lower intestines of a giant cave wyrm without even so much as a torch or a sense of irony. I would have been a goner if gnomes weren't well known for causing severe bouts of intestinal gas.

    Viconia: I wouldn't squirm about so much, you foolish jaluk. You're likely to anger it, and I have no spells that can counteract its particular poison.

    Jan: Now, if I had a copper for every time --- eh, wait a second. I feel something... who's behind me? What *is* that back there?

    Viconia: Did I not try to tell you? No doubt it is sinking its fangs into your gamey flesh as we speak.

    Jan: What? But I -- ouch! AHHHH! AHHHH, NOOOO! I'M TOO YOUNG A GNOME TO DIE!! AHHHHH!! HELP ME, SOMEONE! AN ANTIDOTE, AN ANTIDOTE!! PAIN GIVES ME GAS! AHHHH!! I DON"T WANT TO -- eh? Wait a minute, that's a fly. A dead fly. You mean I ripped off my own shirt for nothing?

    Viconia: Ha ha! Sometimes life has its little rewards. Even for the drow.
    Jan: You're a cruel, cruel woman, Viconia. Garl help me, but I am so turned on right now.

    Viconia: Alright, now I'm leaving.
----------------

Well, actually, having Jan in the party all the time always conjures some sick convos with every squadmate.  He tried, and succeded to steal Boo a few times. 



I sure hope it is a remake for PC, but I try to keep my skepticism, cause I hate to get disappointed.  Which is something game companies do frequently these times.

EDIT: 

"So far we've announced three platforms, The PC, the iPad (1,2 and 3) and Mac OSX. We're looking into other platforms, but at his point those are the three we've publicly committed to."


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm playing BG1 at the moment (without mods, as I wanted to play it the way it was intended) and I'm underwhelmed, to be honest. There is certainly a sense of freedom and exploration, but what about the characters? I can't interact with any of them, and they just seem to be there to help me fight creatures. How are they significant to the story? The story itself also seems to progress slowly, although that might just be because I'm at an early stage of the game. Most of the game thus far seems to consist of exploring and difficult fights. Does this continue until the end? I was thinking of skipping it and going straight to BG2, but that's a last resort.

I should also note that I wouldn't mind using official mods/updates made by the game creators, if any of these exist. I'm just not big on unofficial mods that alter the writing of the game. I'm okay with mods that focus on graphics and such, though.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2012)

I never finished BG1.

I played BG2 dozens of times though


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 20, 2012)

One  of my favourite series is continuing, Hurray!

Dunno if they can keep Bioware out of this completly unless BG's licence has been bought.
Just hope whoever makes this brings their A game to the table.


@Havent
Don't you forget Minsc (and Boo).
No party is complete without them


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2012)

never managed to finish bg 1 xD

but bg 2 is badass 

any news on the progress?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2012)

Muk said:


> never managed to finish bg 1 xD
> 
> but bg 2 is badass
> 
> any news on the progress?


----------



## HappyHalloween (Aug 23, 2012)

Is baldur's gate that good?  The game hasn't aged well at all


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 23, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> Is baldur's gate that good?  The game hasn't aged well at all


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 23, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> Is baldur's gate that good?  The game hasn't aged well at all


filthy casual.


----------



## Xrdv (Aug 23, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> Is baldur's gate that good?  The game hasn't aged well at all



The series is that good. I disagree, BGs aged quite well.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2012)

i'd say the mechanics are still quiet solid, just the graphics have aged


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2012)

The plot is great.

Gameplay is good though the base mechanic (AD&D 2e) is quite old now (not that you need to really know much about the mechanics to play).

The graphics engine is, admittedly, quite dated (even when it was new the graphics weren't a major selling point for the game).  This would be the easiest item to fix if they release a new/upgraded version of the game though.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 23, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> The graphics engine is, admittedly, quite dated (even when it was new the graphics weren't a major selling point for the game).  This would be the easiest item to fix if they release a new/upgraded version of the game though.



^Beamdog said they lost the original artwork resources, and since apparently they are fucking lazy, they won't be redoing any sprites.

IMO the backgrounds are completely fine.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Neera the Wild Mage :33






> *Baldur's Gate 2 Features*
> 
> All of the additions and improvements from Baldur's Gate 2: The Shadows of Amn have been brought to Baldur's Gate: Enhanced Edition. Now you can use class kits, new subraces and classes that were previously unavailable.



:33


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> Is baldur's gate that good?  The game hasn't aged well at all


Fun fact. Many brand new games have shitload of hardware and OS support-related issues. Baldur's Gate runs on my W7 64-bit and relatively new tech without any kind of problems or need for any tinkering. I just installed it and it runs perfectly. I have a 16:9 screen, btw. No problems.

//HbS


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 31, 2012)

Hmm...  Any chance they'll do a package deal where if I buy it for the PC I can get the android version bundled in for cheap?

I could see it as a fun app game.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 10, 2012)

So, would you guys recommend to wait for the new version or should I (also) buy the classic game? (I won?t be buying them anytime soon anyway, just want some advice )


----------



## Enclave (Sep 15, 2012)

Man, sucks this was delayed until November 30th.  Aw well, whatever to make the game as good as possible!

Personally, I'd wait for the Enhanced Edition.


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGziwaQW0ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm looking at that video and wondering what exactly is enhanced. Maybe I'm just too tired today...

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2012)

i don't see much enhancement either.
i prefer the mods i have on my bg 1&2


----------



## Naruto (Nov 26, 2012)

I might buy this if the community finds a way to work BGT into it. I like the idea of new rendering methods and inherent engine updates to fix old bugs.



HappyHalloween said:


> Is baldur's gate that good?  The game hasn't aged well at all



Not really sure what this is supposed to mean. I think Baldur's Gate has aged extremely well. The graphics look good at higher resolutions (pans the detail away, basically), and the mechanics are not fundamentally different from other D&D or D&D derivatives. If you would play Dragon Age 1, why would not play this? It controls mostly the same way, and you could argue DA1's proprietary class system is much worse than even the earliest revisions of D&D.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2012)

except for the actual character models, i say the background is still as fantastic as it was when it first came out, if not even better.

higher resolution/widescreen allows you to fully enjoy the majestic landscape that is the forgotten realm.

if character model could match the background detail it would be perfect


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2012)

Isn't the game supposed to come out today?

I've already bought it and all..hope I get to play a little bit of it tonight!


----------



## martryn (Nov 28, 2012)

It sucks that they didn't update the game to a different ruleset.  The rules are the only thing keeping me from going back and replaying the first Baldur Gate games and Icewind Dale.  I'm just not fond of 2nd edition.  

Still, will probably get this.  Apparently they've increased the level cap and are offering new content in the game.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 28, 2012)

martryn said:


> It sucks that they didn't update the game to a different ruleset.



I agree completely.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2012)

Not many can handle the concentrated awesome that was 2e


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2012)

The game was just released and I just got through the new fancy tutorial they got.

It looks really nice.

I will play the shit out of it with my friends after I finish Far Cry 3 of course.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm having a HELL of a time trying to decide what class to play.

A large part of that is I want to know if they're going to nerf the hell out of grand mastery in BGIIEE like BGII did.  Or if grand mastery is nerfed in the base game already!


----------



## Naruto (Dec 1, 2012)

Enclave said:


> I'm having a HELL of a time trying to decide what class to play.
> 
> A large part of that is I want to know if they're going to nerf the hell out of grand mastery in BGIIEE like BGII did.  Or if grand mastery is nerfed in the base game already!



Mod the game and you wont have to wonder.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 1, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Mod the game and you wont have to wonder.



I somehow doubt that there are mods for the Enhanced Edition yet and really don't feel like going through the effort of installing the old versions, wide screen modding them, throwing tutu on ect...


----------



## Naruto (Dec 1, 2012)

Enclave said:


> I somehow doubt that there are mods for the Enhanced Edition yet and really don't feel like going through the effort of installing the old versions, wide screen modding them, throwing tutu on ect...



I am fairly certain they went out of their way to make sure the Enhanced Edition was compatible with all the weidu mods. That will include the BG2 Tweaks, which includes true grandmastery (remember this uses the BG2 engine, not BG1).


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2012)

bg2 is still infinity engine xD


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2012)

Muk said:


> bg2 is still infinity engine xD



Different versions, Muk. The EE uses BG2's, not BG1's.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2012)

The game is buggy.


----------



## Muk (Dec 3, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Different versions, Muk. The EE uses BG2's, not BG1's.


tutu mod uses bg2 as well 
and it fixed a huge bunch of bugs in bg 1.
i enjoyed it thoroughly 
the bug fix mod for bg 2 is also pretty damn good


----------



## Naruto (Dec 4, 2012)

Muk said:


> tutu mod uses bg2 as well
> and it fixed a huge bunch of bugs in bg 1.
> i enjoyed it thoroughly
> the bug fix mod for bg 2 is also pretty damn good



I know it does. I was 'splaining that the BG2 tweaks mod will implement true grandmastery on the EE precisely because of this fact.


----------



## Muk (Dec 11, 2012)

so what's the 'new' content in the EE?

anyone got a review on it?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm waiting on feedback for mod compatibility before I buy the EE. I don't think BGT works with it, which is a pity because I'd love the engine updates.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Dec 11, 2012)

I play BG shadow of amn for several months, every year, because it never gets old. By far the best RPG ever made. The story line, narrative, plot, everything. It is a work of art. I would love to see some new content. 

Fighting liches never gets old.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2013)

Removed from stores due to rights issues


----------



## Naruto (Jun 20, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Removed from stores due to rights issues



What the fuck?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2013)




----------

